

Inside The Matrix for Mobiles - bootload
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/wireless/news/2007/10/iphone_dev_platform

======
rms
Cool. I wonder if there is room for a competitor in this market or if they are
basically perfect. Anyone ever used their services?

~~~
davidw
A lot of the competition is outsourcing - get people in cheap places to do the
grunt work of sitting around testing stuff with different phones.

~~~
rms
So there are outsourcing firms that have all of the phones and people to test
them?

